# Looking for a handgun need ideas.



## HellTriX (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not new to rifles or handguns, but I only own a 370 winchester rifle I use for hunting.

I have been wanting a hand gun for a long time and I'm getting ready to get one and my CCW.

Years ago I shot my dads 44man and loved it. I don't remember what it was. It was a long barrel 44 mag revolver where you had a push pin to knock out the spent shells (sorry not sure what this type is called).

I'd like a gun with around this much power. I kind of like the long barrel but I'm open to suggestions. I'd like to stay with .44 or larger but nothing as big as .50. I also don't want a 4-5inch barrel they just look funny. I liked the penetration power this gun had (I won't mention details  ).

I'm think I'm almost settled on a revolver but it needs to be speed loader capable. I would also like to go for something used. Not so brand new but I guess this isn't as important.

I'm a great shot when its a good gun, I recently shot this half plastic 9mm with triangle sights and fairly short, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with that thing, I need a gun that feels like a gun and when you point it you know your almost done aiming.

Hope this is enough info.
Can someone give me some recommendations for what I should start looking for?


Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

.44 Magnum is unnecessarily bulky and powerful for a CCW gun. Unless you are a _very_ seasoned shooter, it will also be much too difficult to control in the rapid fire you will need for defense.

If you like revolvers, look at a medium-frame .38/.357. .357 Mag is amply powerful for defense, kicks less than .44 Mag, and the guns are smaller and much easier to conceal.

If you are set on a big-bore revolver, are a very big man who can conceal a large-frame revolver, and want to go to the trouble of carrying such a cannon, consider a lower-pressure big-bore like .45ACP or .45 Colt. You can also load a .44 Mag with .44 Specials, but carrying a very big revolver with these power levels seems rather "size inefficient" for CCW.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

HellTriX said:


> I'm not new to rifles or handguns, but I only own a 370 winchester rifle I use for hunting.
> 
> I have been wanting a hand gun for a long time and I'm getting ready to get one and my CCW.
> 
> ...


Here's the revolver for you. S&W M-396, it's a .44spl and only weights 24oz. Five rounds with a 21/2" barrel. Perfect for carry and home defense. Only 5 shots but that should be all you need unless you plan on missing a lot.:anim_lol: Here's their web page so look around at that series of revolvers as they have the .44mag there too.:smt023
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=50802&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

CCW get a 9mm or a 40 auto

Get a 22 for practice!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmm... hand cannon...

S&W 329PD .44Mag - light weight for CCW 26oz









Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .44Mag - 2 1/2" barrel small size for CCW - 41 oz









Either works if you need to shoot something hiding behind an engine block. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect *submoa* is kidding, but:

Have you ever actually held an Alaskan? They are by no means "small" - they are just snubby versions of the enormous Super Redhawk hunting revolver. As Evan Marshall once quipped about large-frame revolvers with short barrels, _"They provide the illusion of concealability."_

The 329 is light but similarly huge. It is also slow and extremely unpleasant to shoot.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A Thunder Ranch 44 Special or the 45 ACP may fit the bill, although these weapons are quite large for concealed carry.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ING&attributeValueOperator1=EQUAL&isFirearm=Y

This one is a hoot!. A six shot 44 special with a 3" barrel. http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/images/firearms/150120_large.jpg


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You should handle a bunch of guns before deciding. In a big caliber, I'd suggest a Taurus Tracker M44 for about $400. The grips on the Trackers are much easier on the hands than other large bore revolvers. This makes a big difference when practicing. I shot a Super Redhawk 2" and it hurt just getting through one cylinder of ammo. I have shot a 4" Tracker 357 and it is much easier on the hands than my S&W Model 19 with wood grips. I'd recommend it as well if you are willing to come down in caliber. The 357 provides ample penetration and allows you to practice with .38 ammo.

Specifications:
- Model: 44 TRACKER - Caliber: .44 MAG - Capacity: 5
- Barrel Length: 4" - Porting: Yes - Action: Double Action/Single Action
- Finish: Blued - Grips: Ribber Grip - Weight: 34 oz.
- Construction: Steel - Frame: Tracker - Front Sight: Fixed
- Rear Sight: Adjustable - Trigger Type: Smooth - Length: 9.1"
- Rate of Twist: 1:16" - Grooves: 6 - Safety: Transfer Bar


----------



## HellTriX (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.
I guess I should have mentioned the CCW is not just for me being able to pack where ever I go. My state has open carry, but law says you must unload the gun when in a motor vehicle.

The CCW would allow me to bypass this law and hence the reason for the CCW. It would also be nice just to have if I wanted to concealed carry.

So I don't plan to be packing something like a 44 everywhere. Maybe throw it into the glove box or car door pocket on trips and such.

I must say the .38 also seems interesting. A buddy of mine says he's looking at the .38s seriously for the cheaper ammo.

I'd probably reload my own with my fathers progressive reloader.

I kind of like the look of the Model 24 - S&W Classics - 6 1/2" - Blue or Nickel located HERE

Again, thanks for the suggestions. Now I Won't be as blind when I start going to stores shopping.


----------

